

There are no safe doses of radiation - gnosis
http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2011/03/31/3177889.htm

======
icegreentea
It's all semantics, playing with different definitions of risk, safe, etc etc.
Especially if any miniscule dose of radiation does increase the risk of
cancer, what we deem 'safe' is not (and cannot sensibly be) 'no increase risk
of cancer', but rather 'small enough risk of cancer'... which I believe is
where 100milliSieverts comes from.

It's like saying that there's no such thing as 'safe driving' since the very
act of driving (no matter how carefully) increases the chance of you dying
through some drunkass T-boning you.

------
mey
<http://xkcd.com/radiation/>

